
How It Works: Linear Resonant Actuators - jakerockland
https://blog.somaticlabs.io/how-it-works-linear-resonant-actuators/
======
bediger4000
_there are two nontrivial challenges to producing a viable implementation: 1)
intellectual property_

Hey, wait just a moment! Copyright and patents are supposed To promote the
Progress of Science and Useful Arts, not hinder them by posing challenges.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Also annoying to have a quote from a patent but not be told when it was
granted or when it will expire. Anyway most of these patents are obvious to
one skilled in the art. They only survive because no one can afford to fight
them and the Patent Office is not very interested in properly examining
patents.

------
Animats
That's clever. All that complexity leads to lower power consumption, because
the device is dynamically driven at its resonant frequency. You could drive it
at a fixed frequency, calibrated once at the factory, and avoid patent
problems.

------
achr2
The copy repeats itself 20 times... Painful to read.

~~~
jakerockland
Hey arch2! I'm sorry you found the post hard to read, thank you though for the
feedback. Were you referring to the blog post specifically being repetitive or
was there something about our website copy that you found repetitive? We are
always trying to improve the content we are putting out.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
I also found the blog post a bit repetitive - not the content itself, which
was great, but the sentence structure was repetitive.

It heavily uses sentences of the form "Subordinate clause, independent
clause", starting many sentences with one of the words although, since,
unlike, or rather. This makes it hard to read after a while.

